# [OT?] nuovo servizio voIP (maybe on gentoo) altro che skype!

## X-Drum

ola,

segnalo una risorsa da lurkar....aehm "testare"  :Twisted Evil: 

una ditta svizzera?! (mi pare sia svizzera, che figo anche in europa qualcuno si muove!)

http://www.voipbuster.com/

sta iniziando ad erogare servizi di voIP (tipo skype per intenderci)

al momento ha prodotto un piccolo client per win* il quale permette

di agganciarsi al loro server e telefonare ad altri client e.....

.....telefonare a numeri di telefonia fissa di vari paesi europei e non!

uniche limitazioni (per noi)

-non esiste al momento, ma pianificano di rilasciarlo, un client per linux

-la registrazione dell'account al momento si effettua per mezzo del client win*  :Neutral: 

(no possibilità di registrazione sul loro sito)

-le telefonate sono gratuite verso alcuni paesi ma per la durata di 1 minuto al massimo

buone notizie:

-ricaricando il proprio acccount di 1 (io l'ho fatto) si ha la possibilitò di effettuare chiamate di durata illimitata

per tutto il periodo di beta-testing del servizio (almeno cosi ho capito), si ha poi anche la possibilità di ricevere

chiamate via voIP da rete fissa sul pc

-esistono dei clients "compatibili" per linux, ovvero che riescono a dialogare con il protocollo

detto "IAX" da loro in uso

io ho provato, dopo aver aperto un account sotto win*  :Confused:  (/frustrazione),

 *portage wrote:*   

> net-misc/kiax
> 
>      Available versions:  0.8.4
> 
>      Installed:           0.8.4
> ...

 

che si collega al server fa tutto quello che deve fare a parte permettermi di telefonare

NEIN!

se qualcuno vuole testare questa od altre soluzioni 

(client nativo + wine ammesso che giri)

e riesce a telefonare con kiax me lo faccia sapere!

e ricordatevi che la fase di  lurkin... pardon di testing magari è limitata

nel tempo quindi affrettatevi se volete beneficiare del servizio!

la qualità (aimhe sotto win* pare essere buona)

edit: dimenticavo, qui c'è una guida che introduce

al setup di kiax per questo servizio, è un punto di partenza

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> -non esiste al momento, ma pianificano di rilasciarlo, un client per linux
> 
> -la registrazione dell'account al momento si effettua per mezzo del client win* 
> 
> (no possibilità di registrazione sul loro sito)

 

A questo punto della lettura il puntatore del mio mouse stava scivolando inesorabilmente verso l'icona con il lucchetto  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> -esistono dei clients "compatibili" per linux, ovvero che riescono a dialogare con il protocollo
> 
> detto "IAX" da loro in uso

 

Qui ti sei ripreso ritornando IT  :Mr. Green: 

Peraltro Asterisk é un centralino opensource, quindi mi sa che oltre al client semplice dovrebbe essere fattibile collegare direttamente un'altro Asterisk (in portage: net-misc/asterisk) che faccia così da centralino per tutta la casa  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Esiste anche Gizmo, basato su SIP. Il client per linux dovrebbe essere disponibile per agosto.

----------

## xchris

esiste anche un alternativa closed-source ma free

http://www.xten.com/index.php?menu=products&smenu=download

E' un ottimo client SIP

L'avevo provato su Mac  ed era molto bello!

SU linuzzo non l'ho ancora provato.

ciao

EDIT:usando messagenet potete avere un numero di telefono fisso gratuito per ricevere! (a pagamento la chiamata verso telefoni)

http://www.messagenet.it/voip/

E questi 2 assieme funzionano!

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui ti sei ripreso ritornando IT 
> 
> 

 

asdf  :Wink:  non mi sognerei mai di andare cosi troppo OT

il punto è solo trovare un buon applicativo sotto linux per poter usufruire del servizio

appena posso provo quelli da voi riportati, devo farlo andare sotto gentoo

per forza!, ho una sorta di rifiuto per quell'altra piattaforma, davvero

non riesco a conviverci  :Razz: 

----------

## mambro

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che si collega al server fa tutto quello che deve fare a parte permettermi di telefonare
> 
> NEIN!
> ...

 

bè almeno si compila a te  :Laughing: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-362279.html

----------

## tomasino

io aspetto un client per ppc  :Sad: 

----------

## neryo

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Esiste anche Gizmo, basato su SIP. Il client per linux dovrebbe essere disponibile per agosto.

 

è già disponibile.. ma pare non ci sia ancora in portage...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> io aspetto un client per ppc 

 

Ok, siamo in due   :Twisted Evil: 

Se rilascassero il codice dei programmi...   :Sad: 

Oh sant'ignuciuos, che ci tocca fare   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   io aspetto un client per ppc  
> 
> Ok, siamo in due   

 

Spero stiate parlando di linux/ppc.... altrimenti mi ricadete nell'OT...  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fra

 *xchris wrote:*   

> esiste anche un alternativa closed-source ma free
> 
> http://www.xten.com/index.php?menu=products&smenu=download
> 
> E' un ottimo client SIP
> ...

 

xten lo usa anche skypho. funziona ottimamente.

----------

## knefas

Openwengo, con wengophone (in portage). Non sono riuscito ancora a farlo funzionare, ma e' free, opensource e tutto quanto.  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Openwengo, con wengophone (in portage). Non sono riuscito ancora a farlo funzionare, ma e' free, opensource e tutto quanto. 

 

GRANDE!!!

Ma e' davvero in portage... uà... 

Io con il live-cd di kubuntu l'ho fatto partire subito.. ed ha anche il video... su gentoo dobbiamo aspettare ancora un po'... hanno molte cose da sistemare... prima di tutto l'audio...

EDIT

l'ho compilato e và alla grande... solo che il video và solo /dev/video0 cioè la scheda tv... la webcam su /dev/video1 proprio non sò configurarla...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *knefas wrote:*   Openwengo, con wengophone (in portage). Non sono riuscito ancora a farlo funzionare, ma e' free, opensource e tutto quanto.  
> 
> GRANDE!!!
> 
> Ma e' davvero in portage... uà... 
> ...

 

Scusa, come sei riuscito ad ottenere un account wengo????? Io provo cliccando sul pulsante apposito della gui del programma, ma non fa assolutamente nulla   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## knefas

Se cerchi sul forum di Wengo trovi la mia stessa domanda....e la risposta [ur=https://www.openwengo.com/index.php?yawl[S]=wengo.public.homePage&yawl[K]=wengo.subs_152.persistOffer&lang=eng]e' un ottimo link[/url].

(purtroppo a me openwengo non va cmq)

----------

